# The reason Why braces cant ruin your face



## goat2x (Feb 15, 2020)

1. Tons of actors/models had braces as a teen
2. Pure bone-borne expanders do not show any translational dental movements or buccal tipping because no teeth are involved.
so your braces didnt hold back any MAXILLA expansion, its only saved you from buccal tipping

Winsauer H, Ploder O, Katsaros C, Puigdollers A, Walter A. Skeletal changes after polycyclic maxillary expansion with a pure boneborne device without SARPE in adult patients. Poster presentation at the 91st Congress of The European Orthodontic Society in Stockholm, Sweden; June 11, 2016.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 15, 2020)

A couple of semi blackpilled orthos told me they do ruin the face and forward growth including my ortho who is the only one in my country that does MSE


----------



## goat2x (Feb 15, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> A couple of semi blackpilled orthos told me they do ruin the face and forward growth including my ortho who is the only one in my country that does MSE


but how?
as far as i know only elastics can ruin your face because it pulls your maxilla backwards
braces should not effect maxxila expansion


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


> but how?
> as far as i know only elastics can ruin your face because it pulls your maxilla backwards
> braces should not effect maxxila expansion


Well to be fair my ortho told me that he does new type of braces where he "expands" the smile and he doesn't use rubber bands and shit
But I would say don't get braces unless you are gonna do BiMax to be safe


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 15, 2020)

*OPS PALETTE 





*


----------



## goat2x (Feb 15, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> *OPS PALETTE
> 
> View attachment 268396
> *


jfl, i had the same expander when i was 14


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 15, 2020)

I guess braces can make the palates more narrow, like press molars inwards from the force of the wires, but I doubt that it has such a big negative impact.

Most cases where ppl seemed to regret braces afterwards, seemed to be with ppl who had huge fucked up asymmetries in the face before getting braces, and then after braces it kinda seems to accentuate the asymmetries x 2.


Lifeisgood72 said:


> *OPS PALETTE
> 
> View attachment 268396
> *



FFS it seems like a bird moth with teeth dafuq is this bite tbfh


----------



## goat2x (Feb 15, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> I guess braces can make the palates more narrow, like press molars inwards from the force of the wires, but I doubt that it has such a big negative impact.
> 
> Most cases where ppl seemed to regret braces afterwards, seemed to be with ppl who had huge fucked up asymmetries in the face before getting braces, and then after braces it kinda seems to accentuate the asymmetries x 2.


it only pushes your molars back if u got any teeth sticking out/pushed in


----------



## Ruby (Feb 15, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> I guess braces can make the palates more narrow, like press molars inwards from the force of the wires, but I doubt that it has such a big negative impact.
> 
> Most cases where ppl seemed to regret braces afterwards, seemed to be with ppl who had huge fucked up asymmetries in the face before getting braces, and then after braces it kinda seems to accentuate the asymmetries x 2.
> 
> ...


braces fucked with my symmetry but it didnt affect forward growth


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 15, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> *OPS PALETTE
> 
> View attachment 268396
> *


mogs me


----------



## goat2x (Feb 15, 2020)

Ruby said:


> braces fucked with my symmetry but it didnt affect forward growth


how? it should correct it lmao


----------



## Ruby (Feb 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


> how? it should correct it lmao


probably rubber bands, it pulled my jaw to the right


----------



## Stare (Feb 15, 2020)

Braces alone don't ruin the face but combined with elastics or face bows it does and many kids use these craps


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


> 1. Tons of actors/models had braces as a teen
> 2. Pure bone-borne expanders do not show any translational dental movements or buccal tipping because no teeth are involved.
> so your braces didnt hold back any MAXILLA expansion, its only saved you from buccal tipping
> 
> Winsauer H, Ploder O, Katsaros C, Puigdollers A, Walter A. Skeletal changes after polycyclic maxillary expansion with a pure boneborne device without SARPE in adult patients. Poster presentation at the 91st Congress of The European Orthodontic Society in Stockholm, Sweden; June 11, 2016.


ITS NOT BRACES ITS EXTRACTIONS


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 15, 2020)

4 extractions and crashing your face backwards, what could go wrong?


Barbarossa_ said:


> A couple of semi blackpilled orthos told me they do ruin the face and forward growth including my ortho who is the only one in my country that does MSE


This too.


----------



## goat2x (Feb 15, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> 4 extractions and crashing your face backwards, what could go wrong?
> 
> This too.





Barbarossa_ said:


> Well to be fair my ortho told me that he does new type of braces where he "expands" the smile and he doesn't use rubber bands and shit
> But I would say don't get braces unless you are gonna do BiMax to be safe


i asked @Sergio-OMS ( if u dont know he is an oral and maxillary surgeon)
Yes, they can, but only when they try to get a bite in patients with one jaw smaller than the other, trying to camouflage a skeletal discrepancy. 
what is a camouflage?
orthodontic camouflage is not really correcting the skeletal problem and trying to get with the teeth. Sometimes this involves extractions, or dental overexpansions (as in Damon braces) or a combination.

functional appliances also have an important camouflage effect. Also those AGGA, ALF, DNA...


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Feb 15, 2020)

My bad teeth hygiene saved me from braces


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Feb 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


> 1. Tons of actors/models had braces as a teen


That's your proof?


----------



## goat2x (Feb 15, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> That's your proof?


read my second point , i literally asked an oral and maxillary surgeon about that but you ignore it dumb fuck, kill urself


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 15, 2020)

braces themselves dont, but alot of people get them with rubber bands which fuck up your maxilla making it more flat and giving you more vertical height (longer face)


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Feb 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


> read my second point , i literally asked an oral and maxillary surgeon about that but you ignore it dumb fuck, kill urself


in the title you put this all as proof, not just evidence. so if the second point was definite proof, then why would you need another argument, especially when it's as dumb as that one?


----------



## DrOtaku (Feb 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


> 1. Tons of actors/models had braces as a teen
> 2. Pure bone-borne expanders do not show any translational dental movements or buccal tipping because no teeth are involved.
> so your braces didnt hold back any MAXILLA expansion, its only saved you from buccal tipping
> 
> Winsauer H, Ploder O, Katsaros C, Puigdollers A, Walter A. Skeletal changes after polycyclic maxillary expansion with a pure boneborne device without SARPE in adult patients. Poster presentation at the 91st Congress of The European Orthodontic Society in Stockholm, Sweden; June 11, 2016.


They definitely do. You build a metal wall around a growing skull. I'm greatful I was never given braces. I did develop TMJ and crossbite so the solution is MSE + Aligners (after expansion). This is more optimal because im already "developed" (21) and no growth was restricted other than all the years I slept on my left fucking side. haha even which side you sleep on makes a difference.


----------



## goat2x (Feb 15, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> They definitely do. You build a metal wall around a growing skull. I'm greatful I was never given braces. I did develop TMJ and crossbite so the solution is MSE + Aligners (after expansion). This is more optimal because im already "developed" (21) and no growth was restricted other than all the years I slept on my left fucking side. haha even which side you sleep on makes a difference.


Wtf are u talkin about you lmao, you put braces around your teeth not skull and the maxilla can widen


AutisticBeaner said:


> in the title you put this all as proof, not just evidence. so if the second point was definite proof, then why would you need another argument, especially when it's as dumb as that one?


I just said it as an interesting "fact" if its so dumb why dont u explain why its wrong?
I didnt say that im right,you can argue with me.
And maybe you can convince me about your opinion. but the fact is that u are a pathetic looser, whenever i see your retarded ass you are trying to be funny or you are trolling, a truly lifeless subhuman


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Feb 15, 2020)

right, just laugh at me when you run out of things to say. sure makes you seem more convincing


----------



## goat2x (Feb 15, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> right, just laugh at me when you run out of things to say. sure makes you seem more convincing


Learn how 2 read i answered back to u


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


> i asked @Sergio-OMS ( if u dont know he is an oral and maxillary surgeon)
> Yes, they can, but only when they try to get a bite in patients with one jaw smaller than the other, trying to camouflage a skeletal discrepancy.
> what is a camouflage?
> orthodontic camouflage is not really correcting the skeletal problem and trying to get with the teeth. Sometimes this involves extractions


Bro your thread is an overstatement of what he said and you're clearly biased towards the notion of braces and what they involve not causing any damage.

The very proof of this is that you omitted what you just said (that braces damaging your face is a possibility) in your original post, as it clearly counteracts anything else you've said lol. 

The orthodontist will aim to correct your bite and alignment of teeth. There're people who never had a problem with their face doing this process and some others, like me, do. 

That's to say depending on what you have and what the orthodontist decides to do (which might not be the best approach to your best interest) you will pertain to either of those two groups. 

I only wanted to point out this mostly. 

The orthodontist aims to correct your bite and WILL do it so even if it involves negative aesthetic changes due to changes in hard support tissue. 

Most common causes of overbite and so on is jaw discrepancy so if you didn't have this you wouldn't even need anything in the first place, but let's say "you do". The orthodontist will do like they did to me, bring it backwards, despite being aware of the facial changes that it will cause and probably without telling you the real cause of this or better solutions that don't involve said "camouflage". Of course they won't. The jaguar they have out of their consult won't be paid that way. 

I'm done with my rant for now.


----------



## goat2x (Feb 15, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Bro your thread is an overstatement of what he said and you're clearly biased towards the notion of braces and what they involve not causing any damage.
> 
> The very proof of this is that you omitted what you just said (that braces damaging your face is a possibility) in your original post, as it clearly counteracts anything else you've said lol.
> 
> ...


i wrote this thread first then i asked him
i didnt change my post at all fucking retard, lmao
okey you are right on this one, some orthos try to correct bite without correcting the real issues behind it (narrow palate etc)
"The orthodontist aims to correct your bite and WILL do it so even if it involves negative aesthetic changes due to changes in hard support tissue."
thats not necessary true aswell, my ortho was the perfect example, she save me a marpe device when i was 14,she took a photo every month of my side profile.
i still dont know what u are not agree with, i mostly think the same as you


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


> i wrote this thread first then i asked him
> i didnt change my post at all fucking retard, lmao
> okey you are right on this one, some orthos try to correct bite without correcting the real issues behind it (narrow palate etc)
> "The orthodontist aims to correct your bite and WILL do it so even if it involves negative aesthetic changes due to changes in hard support tissue."
> ...


We don't think the same given the nature of this thread and the tone and intention of your comments. 

Mirin your ortho tho. Mine got into a fight with me the same moment I started to complain.


----------



## DrOtaku (Feb 16, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Wtf are u talkin about you lmao, you put braces around your teeth not skull and the maxilla can widen
> 
> I just said it as an interesting "fact" if its so dumb why dont u explain why its wrong?
> I didnt say that im right,you can argue with me.
> And maybe you can convince me about your opinion. but the fact is that u are a pathetic looser, whenever i see your retarded ass you are trying to be funny or you are trolling, a truly lifeless subhuman


You do realize all of the bones are connected right....if your palatine bone cant expand... nothing else can


----------



## goat2x (Feb 16, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> You do realize all of the bones are connected right....if your palatine bone cant expand... nothing else can


it can expand lmao


----------



## adrianolm (Feb 17, 2020)

Is invisalign safe?


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 17, 2020)

goat2x said:


> it can expand lmao


I compare pictures of both my parents and they have more forward growth than me. 

Also orthodontists themselves admit it affect your jaws so I don't know what what you're defending. 

Are running a consult or what ? You jew jew orthodontist lol. 

PD: I'm not saying braces always damage your face, but the possibility is definitely there. Going wreckless because you want to delude yourself and think nothing will happen is deluded and you're not doing a favor to yourself.


----------



## goat2x (Feb 17, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I compare pictures of both my parents and they have more forward growth than me.
> 
> Also orthodontists themselves admit it affect your jaws so I don't know what what you're defending.
> 
> ...


Here is an oral maxillary surgeon sayin that it isnt effecting forward growth
You are prob low prenatal t or you were mouthbreathing
Im not an ortho lmao im just tired of subhumans saying that braces ruined their faces, your face was subhuman from the start


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 17, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Here is an oral maxillary surgeon sayin that it isnt effecting forward growth
> You are prob low prenatal t or you were mouthbreathing
> Im not an ortho lmao im just tired of subhumans saying that braces ruined their faces, your face was subhuman from the start


Here's what you said before:


goat2x said:


> Yes, *they can*, but only when they try to get a bite in patients with one jaw smaller than the other, trying to camouflage a skeletal discrepancy.
> what is a camouflage?
> orthodontic camouflage is not really correcting the skeletal problem and trying to get with the teeth. Sometimes this involves extractions, or dental overexpansions


We already agreed braces can damage your face, specially since more often than not they require some procedure of camouflage. 

And TYI if there's a reason why I even got involved with the topic of braces is because I myself suffered changes in my jaw and maxilla. 

As soon as this happened I noticed it inmmidiately and talked about it with my ortho. She admitted that she knew it would affect my maxilla. 

There might be cases where people overac but it's definitely a real thing. 

Btw your ortho is well aware of this too because when you where 14 she took pictures of your profile monthly, which means she knew it could have an impact on it.


----------



## goat2x (Feb 17, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Here's what you said before:
> 
> We already agreed braces can damage your face, specially since more often than not they require some procedure of camouflage.
> 
> ...


You are taking what ive said out of context jfl
Braces that camouflage are damon braces not regular
Orthodontists can euin your face not regular braces
My orthodontist took pictures because i had MARPE device


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 17, 2020)

Braces can't fuck your face
my friend has braces for 1 year and he look like a flat pancake now


----------



## Darkstrand (Feb 17, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> A couple of semi blackpilled orthos told me they do ruin the face and forward growth including my ortho who is the only one in my country that does MSE


What country?


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 17, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Braces that camouflage are damon braces not regular
> Orthodontists can euin your face not regular braces


How much are they paying you for this? I wanna get in. I need money to reverse the damage they caused.


----------



## goat2x (Feb 17, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> How much are they paying you for this? I wanna get in. I need money to reverse the damage they caused.


you are indeed retarded
you were to low iq to even search up rubber bands/extractions side effects you actually deserve to be a subhuman
when my ortho said i need to wear rubber bands i googled it and then i told him i wont wear this shit...
or you were too high inhib to disagree with him


----------



## theanonymousone (Feb 17, 2020)

I think age has a lot to do with it, and probably as long as they don't narrow the palate (my ortho actually widened my palate a bit during treatment) it might be ok.


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 17, 2020)

goat2x said:


> you are indeed retarded
> you were to low iq to even search up rubber bands/extractions side effects you actually deserve to be a subhuman
> when my ortho said i need to wear rubber bands i googled it and then i told him i wont wear this shit...
> or you were too high inhib to disagree with him


Not even yourself wanted to wear rubber bands, because you yourself do acknowledge their side effects yet you want to come here and defend the orthodontic process that involves braces when it's subject of creating negative changes in our faces. 

Jfl bro. What did ur ortho say when you told her you're not wearing that? And what reason did u give her for ur decision?


----------



## goat2x (Feb 17, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Not even yourself wanted to wear rubber bands, because you yourself do acknowledge their side effects yet you want to come here and defend the orthodontic process that involves braces when it's subject of creating negative changes in our faces.
> 
> Jfl bro. What did ur ortho say when you told her you're not wearing that? And what reason did u give her for ur decision?


you are so low iq i cant do this anymore
regular braces without any camouflage and shit doesnt cause any negative side effects thats what ive said from the beginning
i said im not using it because its shit, i pay for the treatment so i decide what i want to do


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 17, 2020)

I have braces right now since ca. 10 months, they will come off soon. I didnt have super bad teeth just front teeth slightly rotated/uneven. Im above 25 yo btw.

Braces actually helped me, because I was superhardmewing during that time and have achieved several improvements in maxilla and cheekbones. Braces were like the barrier, that prevented major fuckups from superhardmewing, like a safety barrier. That barrier allowed me to push maxilla upwards, without changing/misaligning anything in my teeth/bite.

However I didnt get any rubbers etc.,, cause my teeth/bite werent too bad. I have brackets only on 6 front teeth top + bottom. The improvement in front teeth was worth ca. 3k dollars in my book. The maxilla improvement is a bonus on top of it.

When I first started hardcoremewing ca. 1 year ago, my tongue barely had any space at my upper pallet/roof of the mouth. Now it fits in rly nicely.

My maxilla wasnt too bad before mewing, prolly 60-70% of optimal state. Now it must be around 85-95% of optimal state. I stopped hardmewing now, only keep tongue up now with very little force.


----------



## goat2x (Feb 17, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> I have braces right now since ca. 10 months, they will come off soon. I didnt have super bad teeth just front teeth slightly rotated/uneven. Im above 25 yo btw.
> 
> Braces actually helped me, because I was superhardmewing during that time and have achieved several improvements in maxilla and cheekbones. Braces were like the barrier, that prevented major fuckups from superhardmewing, like a safety barrier. That barrier allowed me to push maxilla upwards, without changing/misaligning anything in my teeth/bite.
> 
> ...


Basically what i said


----------



## theanonymousone (Feb 17, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> I have braces right now since ca. 10 months, they will come off soon. I didnt have super bad teeth just front teeth slightly rotated/uneven. Im above 25 yo btw.
> 
> Braces actually helped me, because I was superhardmewing during that time and have achieved several improvements in maxilla and cheekbones. Braces were like the barrier, that prevented major fuckups from superhardmewing, like a safety barrier. That barrier allowed me to push maxilla upwards, without changing/misaligning anything in my teeth/bite.
> 
> ...



I never thought of this...So theoretically, if someone was to mew/thumbpull/whatever while wearing their retainer, how would that go? Would it function as a safety net, or would it just mean that nothing changes since the teeth can't widen? Or is it ok if just the front teeth are held by the retainer while the rest widen?


----------

